# Poll: What Breed?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

What breed of goats do you have? 
Variety, pet, or breeding goats?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What about Fiber Goats???????? :?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have alpines now, still by far my favorite of all the goats i have owned. The nubians were too loud, lamanchas not as personable. My saanes were always off in their own little world. I love the upright ears and dished faces over floppy ears and roams noses. and i love all the colors they come in.
Of coure a kid of any breed will win my heart.
beth


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, I'll add the breeds to the poll, then we'll start over. What other breeds are missing?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have LaManchas and one Alpine. I keep them for pets/dairy. 

My Alpine wether is cart trained and we've actually used him to haul a bit of firewood...and pull us on skis, of course.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

There are also other many kinds of meat and mini breeds..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmy goats. They are pets, hobby business (sometimes I make my money back :roll: ) and for milk.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I was disappointed that I could only vote for two breeds.  So, I had to sit here and decide which two breeds to pick, I felt like I was leaving someone out. Poor me!

I have Alpine, Nubian and Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I voted Nubian and other as my favorites are... MiniNubians! As milkers, pets, breeding, show..... They are sweet, just the right size, CUTE, friendly, give lots of great milk, the babies are the cutest things EVER...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have LaManchas, Oberhasli and Saanens for dairy goats and Boer goats for meat goats. We use them for milk/meat/breeding/pets


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Registered nigerians, some unregistered pygmies, and one reg. nubian buck, but we'll be adding more nubians this year!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got Nubians! Someday I would like to have a couple of Nigies though.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Crissa said:


> I've got Nubians! Someday I would like to have a couple of Nigies though.


Then you'd have to have MiniNubians too! LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Crissa said:


> I've got Nubians! Someday I would like to have a couple of Nigies though.


Like a kid from Spice? :wink: Lol I know how much you like her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Full boer here....breeding show animals...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

eliya said:


> Crissa said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Nubians! Someday I would like to have a couple of Nigies though.
> ...


Yep! :greengrin: So cute!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Crissa said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Nubians! Someday I would like to have a couple of Nigies though.
> ...


YESSSS! Spice baby! (Baby Spice, :ROFL: ) If you still have her when I get my own land I will GLADLY reserve a doeling! (or 2 or 3, I think I have a problem :angel2: )


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My folks have Saanens and I have LaManchas and 2 LaMancha/Saanen crosses.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have Mini-Nubians here. Used to have purebred Nigerians and we do have a couple purebred Nubian does though and a 75% Nubian Experimental.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

3 PB Nubians 2 American Nubians 1 grade lamancha 1alpine and a togg with more PB babies on the way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 registered nigies and 1 full pygmy buck....and 6 nigi/pygmy cross goaties. Mainly pets but those kiddos sure do make their mommas give some of the sweetest milk in abundant supply!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Boers here. I raise showstock and 4-H wethers.


----------

